# مساعدة بخصوص مكابس هيدروليك



## lizavartanian (25 مايو 2010)

أنا طالبة هندسة ميكانيك أحتاج إلى معلومات عن المكابس الهيدروليكية (لطرد البيليات) 

أرجو المساعدة العاجلة

وشكرا


----------

